# Swims better in grease!



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Walked the beach for a few hours to test the new lights that I built and ended up stabbing a few.. 2 of them we stuck as the were swimming away.. Night was beautiful, back now sore.. Lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Moving boxes with fish on them......


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Edit


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice, but your fillet still has bones ,and eyes ,and teeth on it . Lol


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice, but your fillet still has bones ,and eyes ,and teeth on it . Lol


That how us Filipinos do it! Hahaha 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

When I was in the PI they just cooked it whole and we ate until we got down to the "middle", flipped it over and started on the other side. It was always moist...


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Baked flounder. Nice. My favorite way to bake flounder is to stuff it full of crab meat on the inside. 

Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------

